# Northern 29 - looking for comments....



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have narrowed the search down to four boats ... anyone have any input re: Northern 29 ?


----------



## highflyer885 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Northern 29*

Not much info on the net about this boat.

Any comments/feedback welcome. Any comments on the exhaust system for this boat as with the engine midship and a lond exhaust I have heard of fumes being a problem along with venting the engine and cabin.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## noreault (May 14, 2008)

*Northern*

I purchase a 1976 Northern 29 last number. Mine has been converted to a yanmar. No exhaust problems nor particularly loud.

It is has a narrow beam and somewhat small cockpit by modern standards. It is well built and provides a nice stiff sail.


----------



## highflyer885 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Northern 29*

Thanks for the quick reply.

How are the accommodations (berths) on the 29, are there 5?

Do you have any pics of your interior layout, and is yours a tiller or wheel steering?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## noreault (May 14, 2008)

*Northern 29*

Sorry no pictures on the interior. If you do a Google search there are a couple for sale which have interior pictures.

I have a wheel installed. It allows both good standing and seating positions. But does make for a cramped cockpit. The jib sheets run to the rear through a turning block and forward to winches.

It actually has 6 berths. A forward V berth. The dinette converts to a double. The bench on the Port side converts into a bunk with the back of the bench becoming the upper.

Some other points on interior. The engine has excellent access when the bench to the settee is removed. A hanging locker is forward opposite the head. There is no navigation table nor a particularly good place to store charts. Nice layout within the icebox providing a shelf to store items you don't want wet.


----------



## highflyer885 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Northern 29*

Thanks for the quick reply.

This will be my first sailboat (have had many powerboats over the last 20 yrs) so want to find as much as possible on this boat.

Appreciate your input.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*I owned a Northern 29 for several years*

I have mixed feelings about the boat. They are solidly built for sure but I am not that impressed with how they sail, especially as you approach hull speed. The design was an early IOR-inspired one from S&S and it has very pinched shape aft that provided a ratings advantage. The problem is that this shape generates an enormous quarter wave that I am sure you could surf on when it starts to blow. It feels like the boat wants to go faster but can't. After the Northern I had a Nonsuch 30 and I was astonished by how easily the Nonsuch hull moved through the water. There was virtually no quarter wave and the boat would sail very quickly indeed (and yes I know the waterline length is much longer).

There was discussion about the exhaust system. Mine came with an unusual copper muffler that was vertical and encased behind teak next to the dinette. It started to leak and I replaced it with a pot-style muffler under the seat there. It was not a difficult or costly fix.

Overall in this price and size range I think I might look elsewhere rather than a N29 = various C&Cs, Tanzers, and several US-built boats come to mind.


----------



## highflyer885 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Northern 29*

Thanks for the input,

The price is attractive at $12000 which is lower that the C & C especially considering that lots of work was done to the boat, so it is a plus.

I have looked at a C & C 27 for a little more money so now I have to decide.
which boat I want.

This one has wheel steering which is one feature I like and sleeps 6.

Any other input will be appreciated.

thanks again

Paul


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Capacities.....*

Just remember, the ultimate capacity as measured in sleeping berths isn't nearly so important as the boat's capacity in the head. Sleeping 5 or 6 on a boat that size is okay for overnighters, but not much longer. For longer trips, it's more like 2-3 with the other berths being packed with supplies.


----------

